# Background Idea, what do you think?



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of something simple, would dark limo tint work?


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

I had that same thought as i was buying ari fresheners ar walmart.

They sell it in 5 and even a 2.5


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

I see some of these enthusiasts (geniuses) on here making some really really nice rock backgrounds. sadly I have but a 55 gallon tank, and not near enough time or money to construct such a beautiful thing. :drooling:


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I currently have a temporary background, and will be making a more permantent one. For some reason, I have heard no mention of the material in these forums....Fabric.

I dont like how paper or plastic backgrounds attach to the tank, and the edges eventually fray or peel away. Painting is too permantent. I love the rock backgrounds, but between my incompetant artistic ability, and the loss of tank space, they are out for me.

I think the fabric looks a little better, as its a flatter color, and the texture gives it just a little extra that plastic or paint cant do, in addition, if it gets wet, it wont get ruined. Once I figure out how to permantenty attach it (im leaning toward mounting clips so that I can change it when I get bored of it) it should start to look pretty good.

Although, to be fair, I think the goal of any background is not to be seen. In my opinion, they are used to just block the dead spaces where you can see through the tank, so you are not distracted by something behind the tank. The real goal is to get my plants to grow in thick enough to block most of the background.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I think limo tint would work good. Along the same lines, I used black vinyl from a sign shop on my tank.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Take a look at these from Petscape products:

http://www.petscapeproducts.com/index.c ... tegoryID=1

Goes on just like window tint. Doesn't peel of frey. I've had it on many tanks for years now.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for all the advice!


----------

